# Knife steel



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2015)

Molokai, I couldn't find any ZDP 189 at the show. Don't think it is allow to be sent to this country but as a finished. I did get more VG10, solid and multiclad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 9, 2015)

No problem Robert. What is the content of multiclad. Just vg10 or ? Send me some prices in conversation


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2015)

Molokai said:


> No problem Robert. What is the content of multiclad. Just vg10 or ? Send me some prices in conversation


It has 15 layers of soft stainless on each side of the VG10 stainless core. When you heat treat the stainless protective layers do not get hard but all will etch nicely in ferric chloride. Will check the receipt and let you know what I paid.


----------

